# FISHING RECIPES!



## PanfishHunter

Im going to post this in panfish and catfishing. List all your favorite and delicious recipes.The breading I use for frying ,which I got from a book is 2 cups corn meal or other breading. 2 tbsp. flour, 1 tsp. garlic powder, 1\2 tsp. paprika , 1 tsp. dillweed , 1\2 tsp. salt and 1\4 tsp. pepper, I use more pepper and salt than that. It is the best breading I have ever used for frying. My grilled crappie recipe is commonly used. I make a bed out of foil for the crappie fillets. I spray pam and sprinkle garlic and herbs seasoning to help add flavor and prevent sticking. I then place the crappie fillets on the bed of foil. Then add a few dashes of lemon juice and a dab of butter to each of the fillets. Top with the greatest ground pepper you have and a pinch of salt. Wrap the bed up with the fillets and grill. But before putting them on , for the best results, I do this but alot of people dont. I put wet hickory chips on top of the charcoal to smoke the crappie , bluegill or catfish. Cook to it flakes then enjoy. I have more recipes but i'm not going to type all of them. List your favorite recipes to share with other people. Oh, I fry my fish with canola oil or peanut oil. And for the fried fish beat 2 eggs with 2 tbsp. of milk. My mouth is watering please list. 

:sniper: PanfishHunter


----------



## KEN W

Greatest ground pepper????Isn't it all the same?

How can the smoke penetrate the foil wrapped crappies????


----------



## PanfishHunter

Ok, I will be more specific. Put holes in the bedding if you want and I use pepper kernels and freshly grind them up. Very tasty.

:sniper: panfishhunter


----------



## RayWHager

Do you buy the dillweed at the grocery store or do you grow it in the garden? I can't recall seeing it in the stores. Is it critical to your recipe?
Any recipes for smaller bluegill, which are just scaled (skin on) ?


----------



## Field Hunter

Panfish in Parchment.

Take a sheet of Parchment paper, you can buy at the grocery store.

Lay 6 or more Bluegill fillets on the paper (4 crappie Fillets) coat with olive oil. Sprinkle with Essence of Emmeril seasoning...fresh ground black pepper, kosher salt, basil, thyme and what ever herbs you like, green onions, bell peppers, etc. Squeeze some lemon juice over the fish. Fold the paper towards the middle and add a shot of good white wine. Tie the paper together on the top and place on a medium heat grill. Don't use any tin foil....the paper will not burn as long as there is liquid inside. Poach the fish for 5 minutes or so.


----------

